# Интернет о суициде > Другие о суициде >  Сайт помощи

## Волчица_A

http://nosuicid.ru/forum/index.php?s...c3f99a4da23c74 может у кого-то появится желание поискать помощи у профессиональных психологов , психиатора или волонтёров? на всякий случай оставлю ссылку здесь. Если у кого-то будет желание можете перейти и посмотреть как помогают на том сайте

----------


## путник

Я хочу выздороветь

----------

